# 50,000 Reasons You Should Donate To FA



## Dragoneer (Jun 15, 2006)

_(Cross posted from my FA Journal)_

1) We love cupcakes.
2) We'll invest the money into keeping the site alive, powered by it's ultra phat 100Mbit connection pipe.
*3) If our current donation counter hits $1,000 by the end of July we will create an all new section on the site, a section devoted to myself (and possibly other admins) being humiliated in random, horrible ways. Ways that you, the community, will get to vote on it.

So long as it's PG, of course. *
4) The longer FA is alive the more reasons it gives me reason to yell at the coders to make improvements.
5) Our server's seeing eye-dog needs surgery.
6) We will send locusts to your house if you don't don't cough up a buck.
7) We REALLY love cupcakes.
8) We're obtaining more coders and working on revisions to speed, security and highly demanded features!
9) SHOW US ON THE DOLL WHERE THEY TOUCHED YOU!
10) Fender will be sad if you don't.
11) We need more gerbil feed to power the system.
12) Clinical studies have shown people who do not donate stand at higher risk to contract the deadly Motaba virus.
13) Because we didn't steal your bike that one time.
14) Servers are expensive.
15) One day, we'll cure the world of the dreaded gum disease GINGIVITIS using the power of furry smut.
16) Ants will bite you.
17) Failure to donate to FA may cause gravity to cease functioning.
18) If FA goes away, why... you'll never get to see me making up these stupid lists!
19) We want to start a tree farm and grow hard drives to expand capacity. It's true! Gigabytes do grow on trees.
20) Elephants will rampage in New Delhi. A fruit stand will perish in the ensuing chaos.
21) Men are from Mars, Donations are from Venus
22) We love each and every one of you.
23) The server is expensive and we want to make sure you don't have to see ads. You guys don't like ads, right?
24) Fender will sneak into your window at night and touch you in your happy place in an attempt to make you smile.

Note: You can not sue if you do not approve of this. It's in the TOS. Really!
25) Llamas of the world agree: Donating to FA is COOL!
26) Every time you donate an angel gets its wings.
27) Fur Affinity goes excellent with cheese and wine, and you want to enjoy that privilege now until forever!
28) To Affinity, AND BEYOND!
29) You'll enjoy watching Disney/Pixar sue us over 28), and the resulting drama will make for a most excellent mini-series (coming in 2008 on the FOX Network!).
30) We all love watching Family Guy.
31) Crayons taste like purple.
32) Donations are one click away!
33) We'll add groups! And multiple user icons! And more color themes! BUT ONLY IF YOU DONATE!
34) We swear, SWEAR... that if you donate we'll never pick your nose.
35) We'll never, ever attempt to bring back disco.
37) You can _____ if you want to, you can _____ your friends behind.
38) Did you notice 36 went missing? We've notified the police and are trying to track it down. 
39) Fur Affinity fought bravely in the Vietnam War and hasn't been able to maintain a steady job since.
40) We will make every attempt to pet and snuggle all things cute.
41) Alkora will pierce my nipples with doorknockers if that donation button doesn't get a least a few clicks.
42) Life, the Universe... everything.
43) We'll add in community customizable 404 messages!
44) We may actually fix a bug or thirty! No, really!
45) FA vows to battle crime and injustice on the streets of Neo Tokyo and vows to put an end to the Yakuza through a series of seminars focusing on family values.
46) We will never, ever turn to the Dark Side.
47) We'll post pictures of Fender with $20 bills sticking out of his underpants and 
48) We have a major, MAJOR upgrade to the entire system planned that will blow your mind, but we won't post it unless you donate.

Because we're mean like that.
49) Take me to your leader.
50) This is one long ass list, isn't it?
51) I will rewrite all the text on the site and make it kick ass. In fact, I'm already doing that right now! DONATE ANWAY!
52) FA will see to it every state outlaws fleas.
53) We'll ensure that New Coke never, EVER comes back. Even if we have to kill.
54) Every attempt will be made to locate Al Roker's fat and attempt to mold a newer, better Al out of what used to comprise his stomach.
55) Our host will get paid on time, and that will make hime a very, VERY happy ferret.
56) We'll scientifically re-engineer the digestive system and bowels so that all farts smell like warm, freshly baked cookies.
57) We will love you forever and promise to take care of you, feed you, buy you toys and take you out for walks.
58 to 50,000) We will make this the best god damn website the fandom has ever seen.

[align=center]


Donate Today![/align]


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 15, 2006)

There I did it... Now make with the promises!


----------



## WolfeByte (Jun 16, 2006)

I dunno...  There was no specific mention of loving puppies.  I'm a big fan of puppies, over both ferrets and vague references to 'all things cute'...


----------



## TORA (Jun 16, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> 25) Llamas of the world agree: Donating to FA is COOL!



I should get a penny for every time my real last name is used. ROWR.


----------



## Emerson (Jun 16, 2006)

37) Dance, leave.

What do I win?


----------



## Captain Oz (Jun 16, 2006)

If not for my negative bank balance...


----------



## Almafeta (Jun 17, 2006)

58)  If you divide the cost to run FurAffinity for a year by the number of users on FurAffinity, even a donation of $5 once per year means you're giving more than you'te taking away.
59)  We all want to see Dragoneer in stretchy pants (as per #3).


----------



## Tikara (Jul 2, 2006)

Almafeta said:
			
		

> 59)  We all want to see Dragoneer in stretchy pants (as per #3).


LAWLZ! Oh god, yes, that's so true! xDDD


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 5, 2006)

#36089: we'll stop those pesky telemarketers from calling you up at 4:00 in the morning.
#47652: see also #16759
#16759: see also #47652
#49003:we promise not to swear we won't make promises.


----------



## Draken (Jul 5, 2006)

Yay, I made a donation.

Best $10.00 I ever spent.

and to add to the thrill, I got to use my fancy new PayPal card ^^


----------



## TORA (Jul 6, 2006)

I wonder if I should donate my hard earned cash to FA. Too bad I didn't win the $110 million lottery last night.


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 30, 2006)

How about if I give the Admin free rides to and from the furmeet? ^^

I'll consider donating cash when available.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 30, 2006)

#36190: we promise to buy your rice and curry.


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 30, 2006)

Rice = Good
Curry = Spicy

#48,912: If a bed of straw is what you want, we'll give it to you. If you're a horse or a cow, go ahead and eat it.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 3, 2006)

Reason 49,998

Strangers will think you're cool!!


----------



## GigasDragon (Sep 5, 2006)

I may have to donate so that I can learn what reason 36 is. D:


Oh snap. I'm broke. ._. Forgive me Fender! ;_; AGH LOCUSTS *dives out window*


----------



## Firon (Sep 5, 2006)

What's the current monthly cost for the server(s)?


----------



## Suule (Sep 5, 2006)

Reason: 23,512th I P RAINBOWS ICONS!


----------



## robomilk (Sep 5, 2006)

Firon said:
			
		

> What's the current monthly cost for the server(s)?



$400 it be


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 5, 2006)

reason #34,687: if you do not we will hunt you down and EAT YOUR SOUL!!

reason #4,985: we won't tell your mother about that one time with the lion gal.....

reason #9,633: FREE PUPPIES FOR EVERYONE!!!

reason #9,874: what else is there to do with that $5.00?!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 5, 2006)

reason #29,652: we promise we won't make any more of these stupid lists.

reason #5,622: we have joined with the mafia and will put a hit on you if you don't donate.

reason #4,670: we bring a smile to your face and a happiness in your pants...

reason #99,763: oh wait its only 50,000 reasons...

reason #2,941: why the hell do you need this many reasons?! Just donate!


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 5, 2006)

robomilk said:
			
		

> $400 it be


Well, the budget page needs an update, again, but I thought that had headed up towards $500/mo., at least.

In theory, it should be at least that, since the deal with Gushi was $400/mo. for 10Mbps at 95% meter level (i.e. barring the top 5% of "peak" traffic). Thanks to Gushi and/or Dragoneer if there's a deal been done on that, somehow...

At present, we're lucky if the traffic drops _below_ 10Mbps for the quietest three or four hours in any day, the average daily traffic is running at 13-15Mbps, the 95% meter level at nearly 18.5Mbps _(eep...)_ and daily burst peaks of up to 22Mbps.

Needless to say, this is both good _and_ bad news for the community...
All donations of whatever size always gratefully received, of course.


----------



## WolfeByte (Sep 5, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> reason #9,633: FREE PUPPIES FOR EVERYONE!!!



Free puppies?!?  I'm _so _in next month.


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 5, 2006)

WolfeByte said:
			
		

> Free puppies?!?  I'm _so _in next month.


Huskies or GSDs?


----------



## robomilk (Sep 5, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> robomilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the actual donation page might help some people.


----------



## WolfeByte (Sep 5, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> WolfeByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of each?  I've already got a cross of the two, so I figure a bit of variety would be good.


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 5, 2006)

WolfeByte said:
			
		

> One of each?  I've already got a cross of the two, so I figure a bit of variety would be good.


Not straying too far from the archetype, though? ^^
Sounds cool! 



=

(Oh, and thanks to whoever just slid that $20 across in an anonymous brown paper envelope.... Well, anonymous unless you let Dragoneer know who you are. )


----------



## WolfeByte (Sep 5, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> WolfeByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got an Akita cross and a Dalmatian cross as well, so I'm not too fixated.  

(And my next dog will likely be a rottie...  FA have any rottie pups to send?   )


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 5, 2006)

reason #9,634: If you do not want a puppy, it's FREE KITTIES!

reason #9,635: If you do not want a puppy _or_ kitty you are a souless monster and can thus save yourself from the depths of hell!

reason #3,261: we will stop asking you to donate! (for a little while...)

reason #4,586: we will give you gas! (we don't mean the fuel...  )


----------



## Kattywampus (Sep 6, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> 37) You can _____ if you want to, you can _____ your friends behind.



You can totally put "grab" in both of those spaces.

So... will you guys fix the submission category modifiers if I send you a donation?  'cause I will.


----------



## Maitryx (Sep 6, 2006)

WolfeByte said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got a dog. o.o  His dad was purebred Chihuahua, his mom was a pomeranian/yorkshire terrier mix, and his grandma was a purebred pom.  So he's an ugly little bugger! ^^  I'm gonna include a picture, because I'm one of those annoyingly proud mothers.  It's Chico with my old cat, The Snick, who I had to give away (to a good home) because I moved in with my boyfriend and his cat, and she doesn't like other cats...


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Safety Dance!


----------



## WolfeByte (Sep 6, 2006)

Maitryx said:
			
		

> I got a dog. o.o  His dad was purebred Chihuahua, his mom was a pomeranian/yorkshire terrier mix, and his grandma was a purebred pom.



That's not a real dog, that's a _snack _for a real dog...  

Actually, I was recently won over by a snack-type dog, cause an old friend of mine got a mini doberman, and it's the sweetest thing ever...  Cat-sized, but still so much better than a cat.  

(And is this too off topic, or is 'bumping' the donation thread a Good Thing (TM) regardless?)


----------



## awash2002 (Sep 6, 2006)

I am going to donate to FA it might not be much but atleast I am doing my part to keep this fantastic site on the net 


I sent 20.00 dollars to help


----------



## Maitryx (Sep 7, 2006)

*RE:   50,000 Reasons You Should Donate To FA*



			
				WolfeByte said:
			
		

> Maitryx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You love my dog. 8)  He's your favorite.

Sorry about going off topic. c_c;;  To get back on subject, when I make enough money from commissions I get from the site, I can start to donate.


----------



## yak (Sep 8, 2006)

#60 Donate so we can hire another Search to find ours that we lost.
#61 We may actually make taksforces.. And mod groups..  And take over the world some day.


----------



## Damaratus (Sep 8, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> #61 We may actually make taksforces.. And mod groups..  And take over the world some day.



You fool!  Now they all know!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE:   50,000 Reasons You Should Donate To FA*



			
				yak said:
			
		

> #61 We may actually make taksforces.. And mod groups..  And take over the world some day.



ooooh can I help?! 

reason #20,487: If you do not donate, Fender will be forced to sell his house and become a bum

reason #9,870: (insert random stupid reason here)

reason #9,700: we promise to find a cure for "dragons-cannot-finish-sentences-due-to-distraction-of-shiny-objects" syndr...oooooh shiny!!


----------



## tysla (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE:    50,000 Reasons You Should Donate To FA*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> reason #20,487: If you do not donate, Fender will be forced to sell his house and become a bum



NOOOO, I'll donate, I'll donate, anything but that.


----------



## johnofe (Sep 21, 2006)

well, im not tight like a tiger 
heres $20.U.S  for ya FA, did it last night.
exchange rate will kill me a little, the NZ$ are wwweeeeaaaakkkkk-as, its more like $35 for me i think.

but i love this place, i MUST pay my part.


----------

